# Eclipse kompiliert java Datei nicht?



## downset04 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

Hab ein Problem mit dem Kompilieren von java Dateien in Eclipse. Ich kann Sie nicht kompilieren das muss ich auf der Konsole machen mit javac, ich kann sie mit Eclipse nur ausführen. Im build Pfad ist die 5 er Jre und bei Prefrences ist der 5.0 Compiler aktiviert?

Wie bring ich Eclipse dazu die java Datei zu komilieren?

thx


----------



## zerix (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

kommt denn eine Fehler-Meldung oder was passiert

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Andron (22. Mai 2007)

Project -> BildAutomatically (häckchen setzen), dann werden die Sourcen automatisch kompiliert, sonst auf Projekt rechte Maustaste -> BuildProject.

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## downset04 (22. Mai 2007)

```
Project -> BildAutomatically (häckchen setzen),
```
ist gesetzt!


```
kommt denn eine Fehler-Meldung oder was passiert
```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: /project/main
er kann das class file nicht finden? wenn ich im ordner mit der konsol, mit javac eins erzeugt erkennt er das! ausfürhen geht!


----------



## zerix (22. Mai 2007)

Mach mal Project->Clean... und dann versuch es noch mal.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## downset04 (22. Mai 2007)

nein Hilft auch nicht!


----------



## Kulabac (22. Mai 2007)

Ich würde auch mal denken, dass es ein Einstellungsfehler ist ... fragt sich nur was für einer. Du hast dein Projekt aber als Java-Projekt angelegt? Package-Deklaration stimmt auch?

Ich hab regelmäßig das Problem (immer wenn ich einen neuen Workspace erzeuge), dass ich erstmal auf Window-Preferences gehen muss und unter Installed JREs die Location vom JRE-Verzeichnis in das JDK-Verzeichnis ändern muss. Vielleicht ist es bei dir ja was ähnliches (wobei ich das mache, weil ich sonst Probleme beim Kompilieren von Ant-Files habe, nicht von "richtigen" Java-Dateien).

Dieses NoClassDefFound klingt ja wirklich danach, als hätte er es nicht kompiliert vor dem Versuch es zu starten. Eine main()-Methode ist in deiner Klasse, die du ausführen willst, aber vorhanden *g* ? 

Am besten du gehst mal in das entsprechende Verzeichnis mit dem Windows-Explorer (oder sonst was, nur nicht mit Eclipse) und schaust ob die Class-Dateien da liegen, wo sie liegen sollten. Wenn sie nicht vorhanden sind und Eclipse trotzdem keine Fehler in der Klasse anzeigt vielleicht mal in den Projekt-Eigenschaften schauen. Es gibt da so einen Reiter Source mit "Source Folders on build path". Wenn da ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis angegeben ist (z.B. src) und du deine Java-Dateien gar nicht da drin hast, sondern in einem ganz anderen Verzeichnis, wundert mich der Fehler auch nicht


----------



## downset04 (22. Mai 2007)

mmmm bin draufgekommen dass er meine Library nicht will? Ich hab eine Library gemacht alle jars da rein dann zum buildpfad dazu -> das mag er nicht 
wenn ich alle jars einzeln dazutue passts? wie kann ich aber den ordner mit den jars dazutun? sonst hab ich eine riesenliste mit jars !


Ich musste  auch beim Java Build Pfad ->Source -> Included den Pfad zum java File angeben!


----------

